# Clips of Yip chun,Wong Shun Leung and more



## fist of fury (Oct 2, 2002)

http://gongsau.isportsdot.com/


----------



## Bei Jing Xi (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm getting a dead link when I try to open that URL. If you have any ideas let me know. I've been trying to find footage of Wong Shun Leung fighting for awhile now! Thanks
~BJX


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 18, 2002)

Sorry I guess they took the page down.


----------

